# Anyone know Candy, AKA City Jiva. NOT stolen.



## Mary Poppins (24 August 2011)

Two years ago I fostered a Thoroughbred mare from EHPPS in Essex.

Her name was City Jiva, but I changed it to Candy. She is a dark bay, about 16.2hh and roughly 18 years old.

Her freezemark number is EG12 but she has a loss of use freezemark underneath her original freezemark.

She is not used for riding, as she had this loss of use freezemark on her before she went to the Sanctuary, but nobody knows why she has it.

I was just wondering if anybody knows anything about her past.

Any info, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks. x


----------



## Cuffey (24 August 2011)

Is this her passport?
putting the Freezemark into NED does not bring up the passport
You/charity need to associate yourself with her and add the freezemark under ''User Added'' info
www.nedonline.co.uk


CITY JIVER (CJ) 

Date of Birth	01-Jan-1992
Gender	Female
Colour	Bay
Height	170cm
Breed	Not Known
Submitted by	Horse Passport Agency Ltd
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO


----------



## wallykissmas (24 August 2011)

Does her passport have previous owners in to contact, the freeze mark company might know-worth a call.


----------



## Cuffey (25 August 2011)

I just realised the Freezemark number may have been read incorrectly
My horse is Farmkey 6XD1

So put in E1G2 into NED and out comes passport:

NARLA

Date of Birth	01-Jan-1995
Gender	Female
Colour	Bay
Height	165cm
Breed	Not Known
Submitted by	Horse Passport Agency Ltd
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

 Interesting--hope MaryPoppins re-appears


----------



## Mary Poppins (25 August 2011)

Thanks Cuffey, the first one is definately her!!!

Yur a star. x


----------



## xtanyax (27 August 2011)

Hi,

I just saw this post and I know CJ! She was brought on to my livery yard by a youngish lady who had a young daughter. I made friends with the lady as she shared a tack room with me and my TB gelding was in love with her! The lady then asked me if I could bring her in for her when I brought my boy in which was fine as CJ is such a loving mare and was brilliant to handle. The girl then started asking me if I could look after her once in a while but then it started to add up and I was doing her most days in the week. Eventually the lady stopped coming down altogether and if it wasnt for the fact I was looking after her CJ wouldnt of been fed, watered, mucked out etc and was just left - I even had to start using my own hay as the lady didnt even order her any thing in. We called out the EHPPS about her but they said as she was being fed and watered by me then they couldnt do any thing so I had the choice to leave her to starve etc or carry on doing her so I carried on doing her as couldnt bear to see her neigh at me and just walk past. I then went down one day after a few months and the lady was there with her friend and some other lady. They was in the field with CJ and my boy and when I went to see what was going on the lady told me she had just signed her over to the lady who she was with and they took her that day and I never saw her since!

Before the girl stopped coming down all together she had put CJ in foal to a coloured show jumper so she was also pregnant when she left. I then heard CJ had a still born which was very sad as CJ is such a loving horse. CJ had a bad problem with her leg which the vet had to see her so it was them CJ was made loss of use. If you have any thing else you want to know then just ask as I loved her to bits and it was such an upsetting time when she was taken away but im glad she is now in a good home where she is loved  I was told she was at EHPPS by someone who worked there so at least she was taken out of the dreadful life she was having and was loved x I have some photos of her as well I will try and dig out to show you x


----------



## xtanyax (27 August 2011)

Just wanted to add that before CJ had her leg problems the girl who owned her loaned her out to a lady at Hovells Farm with view to buy. CJ then went lame so returned her to Emma who then brought her to my yard. Emma still rode her at first and she was quite fizzy to ride, was rode in a pelham, and a fantastic jumper - although she wasnt 100% sound still so it was wrong that Emma even rode her. Emma used to show jump CJ previously. She then went lame again, no suprise, and Emma finally called out the vet which led to CJ having to stay at the vets and the caring owner Emma was then decided to put CJ in foal! I will try and look up the stallion she used but he was a stunning boy so mixed with CJ the foal would of been brilliant. The foal was coloured as well bless his heart  But then its no suprise that he didnt make it when he had people like them looking after CJ. Emma gave me first choice to buy the foal if he was a colt and if it was a filly she was going to keep her but then shortly after that Emma left her and the above post is what happened after that.
Another part of what I forgot to add, was writing it in a rush sorry!, was that once the foal didnt make it the people had no interest in CJ and she was abandond at the Livery yard she was at - believe this was Whitehall but im not 100% on that bit x Hope this helps a bit x


----------



## Mary Poppins (27 August 2011)

Omg, I cant believe you know Candy!

Reading all about her was amazing, I cant believe my girl was a Mum, albeit for just a short time.

I'm so glad she had you there to look after her, she is such a lovely horse. We love her very much, she wants for nothing and will be with me forever.

I see from your username you are in Basildon. Im not far from you, and as you were very fond of her, Id like you to know you are more than welcome to visit her  please pm me and I will give you my number.

Im so pleased you replied, as I knew nothing about her past, and I must say I think shell have extra carrots in her feed tomorrow!

Thankyou again for replying.


----------



## xtanyax (27 August 2011)

I couldnt believe it when I saw your tracing post about her! I was putting my own tracing post up and I saw your post in the title saying City Jiva and thought there is only one horse with that name so it must be CJ - sorry Candy! - and it was! The last time I saw her must of been at least 8 years ago? Im just so happy she is now in safe hands 

She sounds like you love her a lot and im so pleased that she has landed on her feet! She doesnt deserve what happened to her - no horses does -as she was such a loving, well behaved girl even when she was left in her stable for all that time she never kicked up a fuss. I know the EHPPS is not at fault in not being able to help her at first as I know they have to follow strict rules for the legal side of stuff but I just couldnt walk past her stable and see her suffer. The worst part was when Emma came down after months of leaving her for me to look after, not buying her hay, feed etc and just took her away but I didnt have any rights to stop her as she wasnt legally mine. It was also so sad hearing how she lost her foal and was just left like she wasnt good enough just being her and the foal was obviously the money maker which is so sad. I heared he was a lovley pieblad colt and I imagined he would of been a stunning boy at that. I dont know how people can treat horses like that with no shame in what their doing. Its even worse when you get attached to one and you know they are suffering and there is nothing you can do about it. Im glad she finally went into the safe care of the EHPPS and I knew then she was safe.

Is she still a good girl? Thank you so much for giving her a good home and looking after her so well! Tell her from me well done Candy you finally landed on your feet girl and got the owners you deserve pretty lady x


----------



## xtanyax (27 August 2011)

Sorry I forgot to show you this - this is the stallion Candy was in foal with http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_9139.html I cant find his jumping pictures though for some reason!


----------

